# Looking for help with old Wisconsin AKN engine



## 48fordf-1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am working on a 1948 Beaver tractor with a Wisconsin AKN 6 hp engine with a Fairbank Morse magneto. The engine will start when cold but after it has been run for a while and you shut it off it will not restart. I installed a new set of points & condenser set the points at 20 thousands and this did not make a differance. When you turn the engine over it is getting a nice blue spark at the plug each time the mag fires but will not start. The engine has aout 55 lbs compression which does not sound like much but when you pull it over it feels like you are going to rip the motor right off the frame. It is getting gas I have even tried some gas directly into the spark plug hole with no start. When you get it started cold it runs like a top and will run till it runs out of gas or until you shut it off.

This engine and magnetos were just a bit before my time but I am in hopes that some one here has had some experiance with these and can offer some advise.

Thanks in advance,
48fordf-1


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you checked the valve clearances? maybe when the engine is warm one of the valves is being held open just enough to cause the compression to be too low for the engine to fire


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When it's cold is the spark orange or the same blue color?


----------



## 48fordf-1 (Aug 11, 2010)

The compression stays about the same, hot or cold.

The spark looked a bit week at first so I replaced the points & condenser. The spark is a nice blue spark, but did not make a differance.

I removed the carb, fuel line, tank & water separator and gave every thing a good cleaning. The separator was leaking so I have a new one on order. It should be in today.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually blue is a weak spark, it should look orange/blue. 
Make sure the magneto air gap is correct.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I for one are concerned why it is so hard to turn over with that little compression. Is it hard to pull start when cold as well as hot?

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Didn't some of those have automatic low speed compression release? Or is the Kohler's I'm thinking of?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have no clue 

BG


----------

